# K10 Fresh plus Jampit



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I am down to one grinder at the moment, having lent out my other two. So, this morning was back to the K10 and having no other beans to play with that were ready, opened some 3 week old Jampit.

Boy, it is a fantastic bean if you like stuff with an oomph!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

no way dave, really, Jampit, what a refreshing change for you to try some lighter stuff


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Having One grinder is more shocking.....


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Down to a single grinder and being stuck with a K10 Fresh must be a real challenge

Sounds like slippery slope to instant ...


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm enjoying the jampit I got from you Dave.

Thanks for the lend of the grinder too, it's great to get a consistent shot from it whilst my other one settles in, a good barometer to check in with (and yes, so much easier than hand grinding EVERY time) - so even I currently have more grinders than you?

I'm also thinking of changing my name to Dave...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ha! Actually, I lent the k10 to a local barista I know and felt sorry for as he is using a mini e and. Rr45 in his coffee shop. He is not English. I set the k10 up, told him not to play in the menu and just to change the time button and grind. This morning I get an SOS at 8am! When I got there, he had been in the menu, had tried to calibrate the burrs for some reason and set the whole thing up wrongly. There was no quick fix so I had the K8 in the car in case.

Took me 20 minutes to sort out once I got back home. I will not name him! Also, a bloke bought a bacon Arnie and when he squeezed the tomato sauce bottle the top came off and covered him. Boy, was he difficult.....lol


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh to have one 'K' grinder, never mind 2!!!!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Down to a single grinder and being stuck with a K10 Fresh must be a real challenge
> 
> Sounds like slippery slope to instant ...


Yeh but as long as he as genuine silver spoons and bamboo stirrers to make his instance, it'll be fine.


----------



## t-c (Feb 23, 2013)

Dkf, How you settling down with your K8, now? Mine has settled into its infancy great, the grind is fine, and handles the Italian Job beans really well.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I love it! If I had to choose ebetween this and the K10 if I could only have one, the K8 would win as it is so easy to live with


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I'll take your k10 when your ready, would have another one tomorrow.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You can have first offer then CC....


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Why did you get rid of the one you had?



coffeechap said:


> I'll take your k10 when your ready, would have another one tomorrow.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Forget about the grinder I am more interested in where the jampit came from


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rob, try coffee compass. I am not sure if it is on their website still but they use it for blending so may well have some.

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/java-jampit-estate-500g.html


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/java-jampit-estate-500g.html


----------

